# Question about "JetLifters"



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone know how these 'JetLifters' move so much more water than DIY or standard lift tubes? Some hidden internal mold in the design?

The writer says:

"...I replaced the PVC-lift-tubes with Jetlifters to double the water flow to about 80-100 gal/h."

Link:
http://www.swisstropicals.com/Swisstropicals Fishroom.html


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You are looking at the website of a guy that gives no bs. Don't try to DIY if you can just buy something from him. 

You will be hard pressed to find another store like that.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it is probably the lack of 90 degree turns.


----------



## swoof (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with Bruce, the lack of hard 90's. The JetLifters are a gradual curve which is easier for the water to flow through.


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you. Lack of 90's makes sense. I had considered some sort of internal fin or baffleing system- but that would be too complex.


----------

